# Gesetz ?



## Mr Brain (27. Okt. 2007)

Hallo!

Ich wohne in der Nähe zur Polnischen Grenze (ca 50Km). Dort befindet sich auf dem Markt ein Teichfischstand, der u.a. Koi, __ Störe und andere Fische (40cm Stör, ich glaube __ Sterlet, da weiße Linien an Flossenrändern für 10€) anbietet. Meine Frage ist es legal dort Fische zu kaufen und diese über Grenze nach Deutschland in den eigenen Teich mitzubringen.

Viele Liebe Grüße aus Brandenburg!


----------



## sigfra (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gesetz ?*

Hallo Mr.Brian...


ob es legal ist oder nicht.... 

... ich würde auf so einem Markt keine Fische für den Teich kaufen... und jetzt sowieso nicht mehr, da man jetzt keine Fische mehr umsetzt...


... du weißt nicht, wo die Fische vorher geschwommen sind... 

... du weißt nicht, was sie dir u.U. in den Teich schleppen...

... usw...

... mir wäre das Risiko zu groß... wirklich... aber es ist deine Entscheidung...

... und ob es legal ist...keine Ahnung... aber du wirst mit Sicherheit diesbezüglich noch Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gesetz ?*

Hi Mr. Brain,

kaufen kannst Du die Fische in Polen schon, das ist nicht strafbar, nur wenn Du sie über die Grenze bringst und kontrolliert wirst . Dann muß der Importeur gewisse Amtstierärtzliche Bescheinigungen vorlegen (Hunde und Katzen müssen bei Grenzübertritt ihren Impfausweis dabei haben) das die Fisch auch keine Krankheiten, __ Parasiten ect. mitbringen, bei allen Stören muß nachgewissen werden von wo sie kommen (alle __ Störe und Stör-Hybriden unterliegen übrigens dem Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen und damit Handelsbeschränkungen - außer Störe betrifft das sonst nur noch Arowanas (diese z.B werden als Jungfische beim Züchter in Asien mit Microchips beimpft sodas jeder Fisch im Handel komplett überwachbar ist hat so ein Fisch bei ner Kontolle keine eingepflanzten Chip stammt er aus Wildfang oder illegaler Zucht) und einige akut gefährdete Saisonfische aus Südamerika-), auch jeder der sich einen Stör zulegt muß jederzeit nachweisen können woher sein Fisch stamt (also, so lange der Stör im Teich schwimmt muß die Kaufbescheinigung greifbar sein damit Behörden den Weg des Fisches zurück verfolgen können: ) -  Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht: 

MfG Frank


----------



## Findling (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gesetz ?*

Hallo Mr. Brain,

grundlsätzlich haben die beiden mit dem, was bisher geschrieben wurde recht. Zusätzlich kommt aber noch dazu:

Wenn jemand seinen Hund oder seine Katze auf einer Auslandsreise mit sich nimmt, ist das immer nur eine vorübergehende Sache. Für den Grenzübertritt genügt es, wenn die vorgeschriebenen Impfbescheinigungen mitgeführt werden.

Der Kauf und die Einfuhr von Tieren aus dem Ausland zum ständigen Verbleib in Deutschland sind da aber eine ganz andere Sache. Wenn du das wirklich machen willst, solltest du dich bei dem für deinen Bereich zuständigen Hauptzollamt erkundigen, über welche Dienststelle die Fische offiziell nach Deutschland eingeführt werden können. Zur Einfuhrabfertigung von lebenden Tieren und Pflanzen waren bisher immer nur ganz bestimmte Dienststellen mit besonders geschultem Personal berechtigt. Machbar ist das, aber es sind aus tiermedizinischen Gründen bestimmte Vorgehensweisen (Vorsichtsmaßnahmen)einzuhalten. Ob dabei Kosten entstehen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da das wohl auch vom Einzelfall abhängt. 

Weiterhin gibt es noch (wie Frank schon sagte)  das "Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen". Wenn es sich bei den angebotenen Fischen um Unterarten handelt, die unter diese Schutzbestimmungen fallen kommst du im Zweifelsfall in "Teufels Küche" wenn du versuchst, sie "einfach so" ohne vorherige Anmeldung beim Hauptzollamt einzuführen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------

